# Resort On Cocoa Beach



## riverdees05 (Jul 3, 2007)

Does anyone have a map of Resort On Cocoa Beach?  If so, I would like to get a copy.  Thanks


----------



## StuckinChicago (Jul 3, 2007)

I will be there next Saturday the 14th, so I will get a copy, scan it and send it to you!


----------



## Nancy (Jul 3, 2007)

*I'm sure I have one*

Since I'm a pack rat and have been there twice, I probably have one.  I just don't have it here with me.  If you don't get one, ask again in about a week and I might be able to find it.

Nancy


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 4, 2007)

http://www.theresortoncocoabeach.com/


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 6, 2007)

Still looking for a map of the building(s) with room numbers, etc.


----------



## StuckinChicago (Jul 24, 2007)

I am back from my AWESOME stay at RCB and I have a .JPG of the floor plan. If anyone is interested, send me your e-mail address in a PM and I will get it out to you.

Basically, all units ending in 01-10 are the ocean view rooms with #10 being closest to the ocean, and units ending in 11-18 are ocean front rooms. The first number is the floor number. So, for example, room 709 (which is where we were) is the seventh floor, room 9.

One word of caution about the ocean front rooms. At first we were a little disappointed that we did not have an ocean front room, but after the first morning we were very relieved. The reason is because that sun coming up in the morning is so blazing hot and bright that there would have been no way you could sit out on your balcony and have a cup of coffee in the morning. From our fabulous double-bacony side view, we were able to see a large portion of the beach, and sit somewhat sideways so that we could shield ourselves from the bright sun, but still watch the people walking on the beach, the shrimp boats, etc. We got some beautiful pictures of the sunrise each morning as well. The bonus to having the ocean view room is that we were also able to see the sun setting to our left over the Banana River. After experiencing all of that, I don't think we would ever choose to stay in an ocean front room there. So I am very glad that we own the side view room.

Oh, also I can confirm that owners get the room you bought. So in other words, if you own an ocean front unit, you get ocean front, and if you own ocean view, you get ocean view. Exchangers get whatever unit they exchanged into, which could be either OV or OF. However, based on the recommendation that we got from someone else here at TUG (and I'm sorry, but I can't remember who...) we requested and received a high floor with a double balcony. And like I said, the view was spectacular and we weren't blinded by the sun each morning!

If anyone wants anymore details about the resort or the area, I would be more than happy to share! Needless to say, we are absolutely THRILLED with our purchase at RCB, and cannot wait to go back. Now I wish we had bought an EY instead of an EOY!! :rofl:


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks Cathy! I will be going in Nov.


----------



## Jan&Ern (Jul 25, 2007)

Cathy- where did you pick up your week? We've been to RCB a number of times and love it too! We've always gotten an ocean front unit with the double balcony. We didn't mind the sun in the morning since we usually travel there in October. I've snooped around a little bit to try and find a resale for this spot but haven't seen many. Thanks!


----------



## StuckinChicago (Jul 25, 2007)

The pop up on Ebay pretty frequently, but we bought ours from www.myresortnetwork.com. There are a bunch listed there right now. You can also check redweek.com and some of the other sites that are usually mentioned here on the Buying & Selling forum.

Hope that helps!


----------



## dkippen (Jul 26, 2007)

Jan&Ern -

I just bought my first TS this week - Resort on Cocoa Beach, which was one of 3 listed on Ebay.  Mine is a floating annual.  After "conversing" with Cathy, I can't wait for processing to be done so I can book my first week for next year.

Debbie


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the map and information.  Has anyone been in one of the penthouse units?


----------



## OnMedic (Jul 26, 2007)

Great thread! We are looking for something in the cocoa area too. There are a few of interest, I am wondering if someone could give me their 1-1/2 cents worth?

Resort on Cocoa Beach - Pool A (Full red)
Ron Jon Caribe

Week 8 and summer we would be looking to use, both times in this area and south are good beach weeks!

Cheers


----------



## Jan&Ern (Jul 27, 2007)

We've stayed in a penthouse unit and it's pretty much the same as the other oceanfront units with some exceptions. The master bath has a 8 or 10 jetted shower along with the jacuzzi tub and the counter tops in the kitchen I believe were marble. The furniture and decor was just slightly better, but not significantly. The view was spectacular and we had the double balcony where the master bedroom has full oceanfront view as well. There are units facing the ocean where both bedrooms face the back of the building. So, if you're purchasing, ask if the unit has the double balcony. We really like the pool area since if you get a windy or cold day, the building shields you from the weather and it's warmer or less windy. We like the beach too. The only draw back to this resort is that the elevators can be slow and there was a time where one of them wasn't working, that was a real bummer. Frankly, we'd pick up a fall week here but would like to get rid of a week that we own at Fairfield Bay in Arkansas first. Thanks Cathy for the web site. I've got it saved as a favorite and will keep checking it out.


----------



## StuckinChicago (Jul 29, 2007)

OnMedic said:


> Great thread! We are looking for something in the cocoa area too. There are a few of interest, I am wondering if someone could give me their 1-1/2 cents worth?
> 
> Resort on Cocoa Beach - Pool A (Full red)
> Ron Jon Caribe
> ...



Here is my opinion on Ron Jon's - although they have the coolest outdoor water park area, they are kind of in a weird part of Port Canaveral, sort of in an industrial area and literally right next to the ports where all the big shops dock. They have two buildings, one of which is set very far back from the ocean, but is close to their outdoor water park/pool. The other building is oceanfront, but far away from the pool. I just really liked the scenery at RCB and the layout of RCB better. I thought I remembered someone here at TUG posting that the room layouts were identical at both resorts.

Resales at Ron Jon are hard to come by and they are still very pricey, so that is probably another consideration to think about. RCB weeks will be much easier to find and cheaper. Also, I don't know for sure, but I think these two places might be owned by the same people. A few times during our week at RCB, they were offering free day passes to use the pools at Ron Jon's. We never asked if that involved having to sit through a TS tour, but if so and if you are willing to do that, it might be a fun thing to do during the day. Then you can still stay at RCB with the better location, but take advantage of the pools at Ron Jon's once or twice during your stay.

Hope that helps! You won't be disappointed with RCB!


----------



## jd2601 (Jul 29, 2007)

We did an owners update, for RCB which ended up to be a push for RCI points.  We were given a day pass for Ron Jons.  I believe both resorts are by the same developer.  I agree with Cathy, the pools are very nice at Ron Jons however the set up is certainly better at RCB with both the pools and the beach easy to get to.  At Ron Jons your unit is either by the pool or the beach.  There is a huge block of undeveloped area in between.

The beach at RCB is great!  Wonderful location for boogie boarding.  Lori Wilson park is just down a resort and is a nice area for a hike.  Either resort is nice but my vote goes for RCB.


----------

